# If your bored and have some time.... idea for a tripod rifle rest.... under 15 bucks



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

So I have one of these....









and one of these









I want to combine the two so I get to build this 









with this pile of crap....









Parts list:
-Bolt on Stake Pocket 8.99
-Horse Leg wrap 1.99
-With tax up to 11.64

Need a mouse pad for more cushion
-mouse pad 2.99 (3.17) with tax







WTF
-Junk 3/8 nut
-3/8-1/4 in converter free from Manfrotto tripod kit...

Total- 14.81 with tax

Tools needs
-metal bandsaw
-Drill Press
-file or for me power sander
-crazy glue 
-mig welder

I plan to use a metal upright bandsaw to cut the wings off of the bolt on stake mount, and drill a 3/8 hole into the bottom center of the stake mount, weld a 3/8inch nut over the hole, so the threaded shaft on the tripod will pass though. Planning to build tomorrow will post pics when done...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I'm anxious to see it


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That 1903 sling looks good on that rig.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

After cutting the tabs off and cleaning the edges, I measured the center and drilled a 5/16 in hole. Once I drilled the hole, I tacked a 5/16 nut to the inside of rest. I used a bolt going through the hole threaded to the nut to hold the nut in place.















Once that was done, I began cutting the mousepad into strips, with holes to cover the nut. I used super glue to secure the pads to the rest and to each other. It took about 3 strips to cover the nut. Then finally wrapping the entire assembly inthe horse leg wrap.









I used the manfrotto reducer so that I could attach the rest to the head of the tripod or attach the rest directly to the leg simply by removing the reducer. Hopefully it doesn't suck..... Have Fun!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Nice Jeff, Thanks for the idea. I've been to a few police sniper competitions (not as a competitor...something about a piece of tin) and they all had similar set ups, they were shorter though for sitting and prone positions.


----------

